# [solved]NFS, wrong uid/gid after mounting

## blackwhite

I am using NFS sharing home directory, it works well before. But after this time upgrading, the file ownerships are wrong, which is not same as the server side. I can not figure it out. 

on the server side:

```

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/home/   *(rw,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,async)

```

on the client side:

```

master:/home      /home           nfs           rw,exec,nouser,async    0 0

```

and on the client side

```

drwxr-xr-x  17 4294967294 4294967294 4.0K Oct 18  2010 home

```

everything now has weird uid/gid (4294967294/4294967294).

I also tried nfsv4, I still have the same problem.

How should I fix the problem? Thanks in advance.Last edited by blackwhite on Mon May 02, 2011 6:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## depontius

I run nfsv4 at home, and these are the symptoms I get when rpc.nfsidmapd isn't running or properly configured.  You need to configure "/etc/idmpad.conf" appropriately and identically on server and client machines, and make sure rpc.idmapd is running.  I believe that's now part of the nfs-utils package, where it used to be separate, and there's a setting in /etc/conf.d/nfs that controls it.

I also didn't think it was necessary for nfsv3, though I don't know for sure, since I'm only running nfsv4.

----------

## dE_logics

Actually same is the case with me, but this is effectively not an issue. I suggest using anonuid, anongid option in exports.

----------

## blackwhite

 *depontius wrote:*   

> I run nfsv4 at home, and these are the symptoms I get when rpc.nfsidmapd isn't running or properly configured.  You need to configure "/etc/idmpad.conf" appropriately and identically on server and client machines, and make sure rpc.idmapd is running.  I believe that's now part of the nfs-utils package, where it used to be separate, and there's a setting in /etc/conf.d/nfs that controls it.
> 
> I also didn't think it was necessary for nfsv3, though I don't know for sure, since I'm only running nfsv4.

 

Thanks.

Solved my problem by tweaking  "/etc/idmpad.conf".

----------

## dE_logics

That solved the problem for me too.

----------

